# What kind of sword is this



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

The local fish shop has no idea what they are selling. Can you name this sword?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like E. cordifolius. There are some others that look quite similar emersed, such as grandiflorus.


----------

